# Netzlaufwerke um benennen / Anmeldeskript



## HADEX (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

2 Fragen beschäftigen mich...


1. Wie kann man per Skript-Befehl ein durch "net use x: \\Server\Ordner /persitent:no" erstelltes Netzlaufwerk mit dem Namen > Ordner auf "Server" (x< umbenennen?

2. Wer i.d.R. alle Anmeldeskripte (auch von Benutzern und Gästen) mit Adminrechten ausgeführt, und wenn ja lokal oder auf dem Server?

Zur Info: Server OS ist Windows 2000 Server, Netzwerk ist ein Domänen Netzwerk; OS auf den Clients: WindowsXP Pro und , falls es zu sache tut, alle Benutzerprofile sind lokal.


Grüß´le


----------



## xCondoRx (29. Juli 2004)

also:

um ein netzlaufwerk umzubenennen, musst du es erst löschen und dem ordner dann einen neuen laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen..

anmeldescripte werden lokal ausgeführt.. das script läuft ja auf deinem rechner ab.. es greift aber evtl auf den server zu..


----------



## HADEX (29. Juli 2004)

Also für die Netzlaufwerke umbenennen hab ich ne Lösung. Geht prima per VB Script.

und das 2. hat sich auch geklärt. Hatte versucht, für einen "Benutzer" eine log Datei mit echo .... zu schreiben, hat wohl an den Sicherheitseinstellungen der log Datei gelegen.


Trotzdem danke!


----------

